# What scares you?



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Getting over fears and not being a pussy is a big part of progression in snowboarding. There are things we ALL have to get over in order to progress and get better as a rider, for some its going fast, for others its hitting big kickers, for others its bombing double blacks. What I wanna know is, what scares you?

For me:

I Always feel uncomfortable landing switch off boxes and rails, it feels wrong somehow and I sometimes freak out and bail. I'll roll up to a box, boardslide it then try to bring myself around switch to land it. It looks cool as hell but scares the fuck out of me

I also pussy out when it comes to cheese wedges taller than I am.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, landing and riding switch really fast are pretty scarey for me because it always feels so damn akward and like I'm about to catch an edge any second.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

That Im gonna trigger an avalanche one day.


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

That I will hurt myself trying something new before my trip out west and not be able to ride, therefore I won't try anything new until after or at the end of my trip. I am also worried I will get sick right before my trip and feel like crap the whole time I am out there. Same worries for me every year, but having them means I get a trip out west!


----------



## Shobb (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm just starting out so I get nervous I'm just gonna eat shit and break something when I get going faster and I can't afford the med bills if I do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Catching as I leave a big jump. It makes landing painful. Beginning to lose my interest in tricks. I REALLY REALLY like going fast.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

well I'm a noob, but I'm always scared that when I come off the ground for a jump, I will turn forward in the air and end up facing straight down the hill before I land. I think thats the reason I always do that, because I'm scared I'm going to.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Stupidly enough the only thing I fear when I go snowboarding is riding chairs and lifts. I have a fear of heights, not triggered by being a billion feet up on a mountain strapped to an object that is intended to slide as quickly as possible down said mountain, but instead by sitting in a chair 20 feet off the ground above several feet of fluffy powder.

:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

I have damaged ligaments in both knees from playing sports - so I do sometimes worry that may happen again whilst boarding!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

For me its landing switch and riding switch fast. I have been practicing but it still scared the shit out of me.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Just going fast in general for me on steeper terrain, for some reason i dont have as big of an issue going pretty fast down greens and flatter ground. Something about leaning down hill on some of the steeper blue/blacks we have out here on Hood just scares the crap out of me. Just gotta get over it though and push myself to do it, problem is its so icy/hardpack out here lately I havent been...


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i was just gonna say my basement behind the stairs buuuuuuut ....

what krazy said does scare the hell outta me too


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

landing switch off kickers... doesnt really scare me... but i bail a lot depending on the size of the jump.

hitting 3's off kickers scares the shit out of me though... i never get it right.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

riding switch, thats why i only pull 3s and 7s, i cant stick a 180 or a 5 to save my life


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

spiders. big hairy spiders.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

slipping out on a box and landing on my butt. it seems i have not learned from that yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Penguin said:


> slipping out on a box and landing on my butt. it seems i have not learned from that yet.


My assbone has been hurting since December because of this.

I fear rails, moguls, hitting my teeth, yeti, and the bus ride home.


----------



## Derek (Dec 30, 2008)

Board sliding a rail, falling forwards, and bashing my face on it. That wouldn't be fun.


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

snapping my board in half.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm afraid of icy landings. So I'm pretty much scared all the time out here on the Ice Coast


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Double-blacks scare the shit out of me. Looking down one and seeing its almost vertical with cliff faces, no thank you.


----------



## agoodwin727 (Jan 26, 2009)

id agree with you there, although i havn't had any bad encounters yet.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

We had some pretty great snow this weekend at Mary Jane and they opened up some areas that are closed much of the time, so some serious tree runs, drops, jumps...rode for 4 hours straight...great day, last tree run of they day has a pretty good 15 foot drop or so,(real 15 feet), normally the landing is difficult with the trees and all, but on a big powder day it is pretty easy I have heard. My buddy went off and I stood up top thinking it over....I was super super tired, so my 36 years of wisdom told me to hit it next time...Probably a smart move, but I freakin wish I would have done now. It will stick in my head til I get er done...which hopefully will be this weekend....BR


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

One word: Ice


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

QFT

I hate ice.





stoepstyle said:


> One word: Ice


----------



## futurefunk (Jan 3, 2009)

Snapping my shin in half or hitting my throat on a rail.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

futurefunk said:


> Snapping my shin in half or hitting my throat on a rail.


ouchhh man, that sounds bad lol..

rails period. rails are just scary sons of bitches even if you are good. the damage they can do.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Falling off a cliff, or losing it on a steep slope and hitting an immovable object.


----------



## supergoose (Jan 20, 2009)

one word...avalanche


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

*GLOBAL WARMING*


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

not getting that last 90 degrees of a rodeo and catching when i come down, always the worse cuz its so hard to get to your opposite edge


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

got over 3 of my fears today actually.

bombing down a black
carving a double black
20 foot kicker and landing it


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Being a noob... the lift scares me... *cringe*


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Dude, awesome day! Congrats!



kyouness said:


> got over 3 of my fears today actually.
> 
> bombing down a black
> carving a double black
> 20 foot kicker and landing it


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

The two biggest things I'm trying to get over to progress to the next step (only been boarding about 5 times now?) is hitting rails and going faster down blacks and getting the confidence to carve them at faster speeds. First time I hit a rail I dented my board and the 2nd time I tried (today) I sprained my wrist. I also just started being able to go pretty fast down the slopes and love it just can't seem to have the confidence that I will get the carve at the faster speed on the steep slopes.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Flat light. Riding is immensely more fun when I can see what's coming.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> A little sidebar question. How has the snow been this year at wp/MJ say scale of 1-10 10 being awesome??


It was nice to get snow early this year, but until this weekend(we got over 2 feet this weekend) I was still running over lots of rocks and trees. We just did not have much of a base....So I would say a 6 on the snow, but this is when it starts to get good anyhow.....I think the rest of the season will be great.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

AAA said:


> Flat light. Riding is immensely more fun when I can see what's coming.


Yeah I agree with that. It sucks having tinted goggles when the sun goes behind the clouds because thats when I always catch a goddam edge on some stupid little bump that I never even saw coming.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Technine Icon said:


> Yeah I agree with that. It sucks having tinted goggles when the sun goes behind the clouds because thats when I always catch a goddam edge on some stupid little bump that I never even saw coming.


Get rose colored lenses, it will help with flat light


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Mine is big patch ice on double black runs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Big kickers.. messed up today, ate it, and couldnt breathe for 10 minutes. Still not breathing properly either, haha. Felt like I was going to go unconscious... 

And the problem is, I've gotta go again tommorow..

D:


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

To be sure, my Sensor lenses help with flat light. Hitting unseen bumps aren't too bad, but running big GS carves at Mach 2 and hitting a dip where the bottom drops out is hairy. Also, you loose the ability to see changes in texture (soft vs hard conditions), and the ability to set yourself up to take advantage of features you can't see. Super important to keep low and have those knees working like pistons in flat light. I'll take glare ice with sunshine and good contrast over irregular soft snow in flat light almost any day.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Faceplanting on a rail. It would be a real buzzkill.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Jumping onto and riding boxes switch scares the crap out of me. I can ride switch decently but probably not well enough to try doing the park switch...Either way, it scares me to death.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Big kickers

And landing switch on an incline or just going fast switch in general


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

snowboard gangsters.. I fear they will shoot me , stab me or jump me.. they look so tough.. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

all rails(not boxes) esp wooden, and any park feature that i have to ollie(at least a foot) over or onto. Tried to ollie over a 35" or so tire which was on top of more or less a small quarter pipe, didnt ollie high enough and ended up frontflipping over the feature, not fun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

AAA said:


> Flat light. Riding is immensely more fun when I can see what's coming.


bakesale says rose colored goggles, i personally think yellow tinted are the best for any light. Always had a problem with low light and depth, got a yellow tinted pair this season, and they are awesome!!

and Jagasses that dont know what they're doing scare me. Especially the ones on skis. They are ALWAYS in my way, and the worst ones are the little kids.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> ouchhh man, that sounds bad lol..
> 
> rails period. rails are just scary sons of bitches even if you are good. the damage they can do.


I hear you.... I just dislocated my shoulder 2 weeks ago from a rail, landed on ice, board slipped out, left shoulder popped out =\ Haven't been out since but I'm done for this season. So yeah, rails.. Scary shit..

*I got everyone at my school to believe I fought a bear


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

"What scares you?"

Skiers scare me. Ive been cut off and caught bad edges too many times cause of Skiers.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

JayReece said:


> "What scares you?"
> Skiers scare me.


They should. Have you seen those sharp jabbers they carry? They'll poke your eye out, goggles or not.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Grizz said:


> They should. Have you seen those sharp jabbers they carry? They'll poke your eye out, goggles or not.


QFT...I was in the lift line the other day just mindin my own business, a skier was in front of me tryin to move forward and his pole slipped on some ice, flew back and came about 6 inches from my face. Holy shit that would have done some damage...I am very cautious to keep my distance now


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Im scared of catching an edge right before a big tree.

I mean its never happened but sometimes i feel almost too confident in my forest riding abilities haha.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

I used to be afraid of spins, but I got over that one. I'm sort of afraid of rails, but I don't like em anyway, so that doesn't really affect me. (That's not to say I don't hit em sometimes, but I much prefer jumps).


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Not jumping high enough to get onto a box and then hitting it...That happened once but then I went right back on and nailed it.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Crazy chicks and little kids in the slopes! (one little bastard hit me so hard, my wrist broke!)
Later


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

the lift breaking down when im on it


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

dude all these fears are legit. the scariest thing to me is getting up to a black diamond and just looking over the edge, especially when I see a civilization of moguls. *shudder* but fear is half the fun!


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> the lift breaking down when im on it


damn seymour!


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Going fast on ice when my edges need to be sharpened. Sharp edges it's fine, dull ones like I had a week ago not so good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

the terrible snowman


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> Just going fast in general for me on steeper terrain, for some reason i dont have as big of an issue going pretty fast down greens and flatter ground. Something about leaning down hill on some of the steeper blue/blacks we have out here on Hood just scares the crap out of me. Just gotta get over it though and push myself to do it, problem is its so icy/hardpack out here lately I havent been...


that the winner right there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Grizz said:


> They should. Have you seen those sharp jabbers they carry? They'll poke your eye out, goggles or not.


They don't feel so nice on the teeth either.

Also, lol @ "a civilization of moguls" :laugh:!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

bakesale said:


> damn seymour!


some blonde pulled a vail on the lodge chair last saturday

or so i've heard


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> some blonde pulled a vail on the lodge chair last saturday
> 
> or so i've heard


damn thats crazy! I wonder if her pants came off too. I've only actually been to Seymour once this season, for that little contest they held opening day. It's a PIA for me to get there but I was thinking about checking out their park tomorrow.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

young guns park with e.me$$ier
seymour with the snakes

northlands has 3 20ft+ kickers up


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> some blonde pulled a vail on the lodge chair last saturday
> 
> or so i've heard


were there any photos? :laugh:


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah it looks like they have way more features than Grouse, as usual. Right now Grouse is set up for the night jams, so its really tight and hard to have a good line where you hit 3 or more features. 

Fuck I really should be riding Seymour more


----------



## Airbourne (Aug 25, 2008)

I can add but I can't subtract. NUMBERS! they scare me like spiders.

YouTube - Mad TV - Arnold's Bedtime

haha classic


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

FLAT LANDINGS am i the only one afraid of those theres nothing worse then coming around blind realizing your about to land flat of a 30 foot + kicker


----------



## Holmes (Sep 17, 2008)

capita2x said:


> FLAT LANDINGS am i the only one afraid of those theres nothing worse then coming around blind realizing your about to land flat of a 30 foot + kicker


Absolutely. Also switch tricks with no spins on anything. I can switch 270 onto rails or do like a cab 3 but I'll be damned if I can do a nice switch 50-50 or just a big switch method, scares the crap out of me.


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

capita2x said:


> FLAT LANDINGS am i the only one afraid of those theres nothing worse then coming around blind realizing your about to land flat of a 30 foot + kicker


OMG! you sir, are speaking the truth. I'm not really afraid of them, but my knees HATE them.

I think everyone is usually scared of trying anything that is above their ability. The trick is to use that fear to push you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

my board getting damaged :laugh:

I hate it when the top sheet gets even the tiniest scratches


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> my board getting damaged :laugh:
> 
> I hate it when the top sheet gets even the tiniest scratches


know the feeling those damn skiers fucked up the topsheet of my tail.
but when you slide you automatically damage your board , strangely enough mine doens't have any
serieus damage yet, strangly enough because i mutilate a lot of objects in my way with my base


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

I hate the "normal" damage done to my board (I'm still in the learning stage, so I leaf the blacks). The topsheet on my tail has a chip that is leaning up and away from my board, think I'm going to have to crazyglue that for now and do some more serious repair after this weekend.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

falconis said:


> know the feeling those damn skiers fucked up the topsheet of my tail.
> but when you slide you automatically damage your board , strangely enough mine doens't have any
> serieus damage yet, strangly enough because i mutilate a lot of objects in my way with my base


Yea something similar happened luckily there was no damage....i was on the quad with this old couple and the damn woman kept fucking rotating her ankles banging her stupid old lady ski's into my SL-R...i didnt say anything just tried to stay calm and slouched a bit in the seat to drop my board below her ski's.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

ski poles scare me, so many near-misses from people not watching where they swing them. Also bails on street rails look really painful.


----------



## Actionsportsnow (Jan 30, 2009)

Doing gaps above roads...I used to do that a lot when I lived in France, but one day my buddy missed it and landed on cement. Since that day I can't do big tricks on those gaps.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Orriz said:


> ski poles scare me, so many near-misses from people not watching where they swing them. Also bails on street rails look really painful.


Ski poles are very very dangerous! I collided with a skier this past weekend, and his pole went into my hip. I have a dark purple bruise about 5 inches long and 4 inches wide on my left side.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Amen to that.


----------

